# Du lịch ngoài nước > Khách sạn >  Top 10 Khách sạn đắt nhất Việt Nam

## Lệ Thu

10 khách sạn đắt nhất Việt Nam Cuộc khảo sát được nhóm phóng viên du  lịch thực hiện trên bảng giá công bố mùa hè này, cho thấy trong top 10  khách sạn có giá phòng đắt nhất Việt Nam, số khách sạn tại Nha Trang và  vịnh Hạ Long chiếm đến 2/3.

Evason Hideaway




 Xếp đầu bảng là khách sạn resort 5 sao Evason Hideaway ở vịnh Ninh Vân,  chỉ cách Nha Trang 15 phút đi tàu. Khách sạn Evason Hideway có 54 villa  nằm bên những con đường lát đá, san hô, những bãi biển đẹp, nước xanh  cát trắng và núi non hùng vĩ. Khung cảnh thiên nhiên tuyệt đẹp phù hợp  cho những kỳ nghỉ ngắn và dài ngày. Giá phòng thấp nhất tại khách sạn  (Beach Pool Villas): 455 USD/đêm và đắt nhất là President Villas: 1.700  USD/đêm.

Ana Mandara Resort



Khách sạn Ana Mandara Resort (Nha Trang): là resort đắt đỏ thứ 2 ở Việt  Nam. Khách sạn Resort 5 sao này đã từng được Tạp chí Forbes xếp vào top  50 khu nghỉ mát đáng đến nhất. 68 phòng xây dựng theo kiến trúc truyền  thống Việt Nam: nhà mái tranh, sàn gỗ, giường ngủ giăng màn, lối đi  trồng đầy hoa. Du khách ở khách sạn có thể học nấu ăn, câu cá dã ngoại,  hoặc ăn sáng ngoài khơi trên chiếc thuyền chỉ dành riêng cho hai người.  Điều thú vị là nhiều người dân địa phương đến khu nghỉ mát này tập trung  thành một chợ ăn uống nhỏ và bán những món ăn Việt Nam cho du khách như  phở hoặc bánh tráng. Giá phòng khách sạn Suit: 425 USD/đêm đến 530  USD/đêm, phòng thấp nhất 276 USD/đêm.


Park Hyatt




 Vị trí thứ 3 thuộc về một khách sạn 5 sao ở TPHCM: Park Hyatt. Đây là  khách sạn 5 sao mới nhất ở TPHCM, chiếm trọn phần diện tích rất đẹp ở  trung tâm TP (góc Hai Bà Trưng – công trường Lam Sơn), quy mô 259 phòng.  Giá phòng từ 220 USD/đêm đến 440 USD/đêm.

Furama




 Phòng có giá thấp nhất cũng đến 180 USD/đêm, khách sạn resort 5 sao  Furama Đà Nẵng chiếm vị trí thứ 4 trong top 10 khách sạn đắt nhất VN.  Cách Đà Nẵng 5 phút lái xe, đây là khách sạn 5 sao duy nhất toạ lạc trên  bãi biển Non Nước cát trắng, nước trong xanh. Khu nghỉ dưỡng Furama có  198 phòng sang trọng, thiết kế và trang trí theo kiến trúc Pháp. Phòng  VIP – Ocean suit nhìn ra biển Đà Nẵng có giá đến 600 USD/đêm.

Dream Halong



Khách sạn ở Hạ Long đắt nhất phải kể đến khách sạn 4 sao Dream HaLong. khach san có 184  phòng, giá phòng thấp nhất 178 USD/đêm, phòng Suit có giá 278 USD/đêm.


Victoria Sapa




 Nằm tận thành phố du lịch cao nguyên Sapa, khách sạn Victoria Sapa thuộc  hệ thống khách sạn do Tập đoàn Victoria quản lý, quy mô 4 sao, 77  phòng, toạ lạc ở thị trấn bốn mùa mây phủ, bao quanh là những thửa ruộng  bậc thang vàng óng ả, nhìn ra đỉnh Phansipang. Phía bên trái khách sạn  là bản Hồ phẳng như một chiếc gương soi. Phòng VIP- Superior Suit: 260  USD/đêm, phòng thấp nhất giá 145 USD/đêm.

Sài Gòn-Hạ Long




 Vị trí thứ 7 thuộc về khách sạn Sài Gòn-Hạ Long 4 sao, do hệ thống  Saigontourist quản lý. Nằm trên trục đường chính của thành phố Hạ Long,  tầm nhìn hướng ra vịnh, khách sạn có 228 phòng, trong đó phòng VIP loại  President Suit được chào bán giá 980 USD/đêm (khoảng 15 triệu đồng/đêm).  Giá phòng thấp nhất 145 USD/đêm.

Halong Plaza




 Lại một khách sạn ở Hạ Long chiếm vị trí thứ 8 về giá phòng đắt đỏ. Đó  là khách sạn Halong Plaza 4 sao, nằm ngay dưới chân đồi, gần khu bảo tồn  văn hoá Vịnh Hạ Long. Khách sạn có 200 phòng, loại phòng VIP – Plaza  Suit: 350 USD/đêm, loại thấp nhất 140 USD/đêm.

Sofitel Vinpearl




 Khách sạn Sofitel Vinpearl (Nha Trang) còn được gọi là Hòn Ngọc Việt  resort nổi lên trong thời gian gần đây nhờ hàng loạt công trình đầu tư  lớn: cáp treo qua biển dài nhất Đông Nam Á, sân khấu nhạc nước, đảo  xanh, trung tâm thương mại… tựa như khu du lịch Sentosa (Singapore). Nằm  trên hòn đảo lớn nhất ngoài khơi vịnh Nha Trang, cát trắng và nước biển  trong xanh như pha lê, khách sạn Vinpearl Resort & Spa là nơi nghỉ  dưỡng tuyệt vời. Khách sạn resort có 232 phòng, giá phòng VIP –  President Suit lên đến 1.500 USD/đêm, còn phòng bình thường giá 120  USD/đêm.

Victoria Hoi An




 Khách sạn Victoria Hoi An là resort 4 sao nằm gần phố cổ Hội An. Phong  cách kiến trúc mô phỏng theo làng cá truyền thống, với những con đường  nhỏ, những ao nước, những ngôi nhà nhỏ nền đất xi măng và lung linh lồng  đèn Hội An trên cao. Khách sạn Resort có 100 phòng gồm 55 bungalow  hướng sông và hướng biển, trang trí nhẹ nhàng theo phong cách mộc mạc  dân dã của khu phố cổ. Giá phòng VIP tại khách sạn – Royal Suit 205  USD/đêm, giá phòng thấp nhất cũng 125 USD/đêm.

----------

